# The username I wanted is taken



## SableShy (Nov 27, 2015)

And hasn't been touched since 2013, nor does it have any posts on that account.
Ahh, the deepest pain. I'm sure many other have felt this.

What was the username you wanted and couldn't have?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 27, 2015)

What username is it? I'm not sure what to change my name too but I really wanna change it xD


----------



## Heyden (Nov 27, 2015)

I wanna ditch the extra N on my name, but its taken by an inactive 2013 user smh


----------



## SableShy (Nov 27, 2015)

Slammint said:


> What username is it? I'm not sure what to change my name too but I really wanna change it xD



It was "Shy" plain, cute, and simple. Ugh, I want itttttt


----------



## Chris (Nov 27, 2015)

I didn't have to deal with this when registering on TBT, but on the IRC server we use for our chatroom the nick 'Tina' belongs to a banned user so I have to use 'Tinaa' instead.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 27, 2015)

Which is why periods or numbers are a username's best friend.


----------



## tae (Nov 27, 2015)

i wish they would implement an inactive rule for usernames. if they person is inactive as long as 1 full year, the name should be able to be taken from them. that's what mods do on world of warcraft. i wanted my priest to have the name "saranghae" but the toon on my realm had it and was inactive for over 8+ months so i PM'd a mod to removed their name so i could use it. :') 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Which is why periods or numbers are a username's best friend.



i dislike usernames with over used amounts of numbers and such. 
i mean chanyeol61 would be acceptable bc 61 is his jersey number and to me that makes sense, but idk i'm a big fan of simple one word usernames with underscores are anything alike. i like simplistic. haha.


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

Lottie

like omg this was me today


----------



## Kristen (Nov 27, 2015)

I wanted Vaporeon but it was taken ;-;


----------



## SableShy (Nov 27, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i dislike usernames with over used amounts of numbers and such.
> i mean chanyeol61 would be acceptable bc 61 is his jersey number and to me that makes sense, but idk i'm a big fan of simple one word usernames with underscores are anything alike. i like simplistic. haha.




Agreed, I'm crazy about having a nice clean name and can't stand putting periods or numbers or dashes or anything into mine.


----------



## tae (Nov 27, 2015)

SableShy said:


> Agreed, I'm crazy about having a nice clean name and can't stand putting periods or numbers or dashes or anything into mine.



it just takes too much effort and not only that but searching people up with complicated user names is the absolute worst. like i hated my old tumblr url because of it's weird nature like that, so when i changed to a simplistic one i was so happy. i'm glad i made my username on her taesaek and not something dumb i would have regretted.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 27, 2015)

wait- what WAS your username Lottie?

(i wish there was an index of changed names here, or it listed under member's bio or something...)


----------



## tae (Nov 27, 2015)

King Dad said:


> wait- what WAS your username Lottie?
> 
> (i wish there was an index of changed names here, or it listed under member's bio or something...)



Leave Me Alone


----------



## piichinu (Nov 27, 2015)

My usernames are totally unique so I don't have this issue


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 27, 2015)

There is quite a few but they all are on 2011-1013 inactive bish people so ya ended up with some that was way down second hand choices


----------



## dearie (Nov 27, 2015)

I wanted chocobean, but it was taken. :c


----------



## SableShy (Nov 27, 2015)

piichinu said:


> My usernames are totally unique so I don't have this issue



Unfortunately I can't seem to come up with a unique one that I love.


----------



## radical6 (Nov 27, 2015)

the usernames i take are always open soooo


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

well i wanted a username (i forgot what it was) but it was taken.

good thing sugarella wasn't taken or i would've flipped


----------



## Sdj4148 (Nov 27, 2015)

I feel your pain, I always try to come up with a username other than sdj4148 but they're always usually taken. At least sdj4148 is meaningful to me even if others don't understand it


----------



## Cam1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> I wanna ditch the extra N on my name, but its taken by an inactive 2013 user smh



That's how I feel about my comma. The person only posted like 50 times, too


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 27, 2015)

How do you check usernames?


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

Slammint said:


> How do you check usernames?



You go to community, and click member list. There should be a search tool, and search whatever username you want.


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> You go to community, and click member list. There should be a search tool, and search whatever username you want.



this doesn't work because non confirmed email accounts  don't show up

try enter the name you want in a pm


----------



## Splendor (Nov 27, 2015)

I had no trouble with usernames on this site. 8D 
But I really loathe when there's a username you've been using for so long on different sites, and then its taken on that one site.
I've changed my username on here once. B) No one knows who I used to be. Cx


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 27, 2015)

Username I want is taken by someone who didn't even make 1 post -_-


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Username I want is taken by someone who didn't even make 1 post -_-



omfg that must be frustrating .-.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> omfg that must be frustrating .-.



Yeah
Ikr


----------



## Android (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm glad no one here is such a huge google fanboy.


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

Android said:


> I'm glad no one here is such a huge google fanboy.



sometimes google doesn't work


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 27, 2015)

I changed my name


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> I changed my name



I like it!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> I like it!




I like it too <3


----------



## SableShy (Nov 27, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> Username I want is taken by someone who didn't even make 1 post -_-



Same way the one I want is


----------



## biker (Nov 27, 2015)

I have the username I wanted =D


----------



## Heyden (Nov 27, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> I changed my name



i like the old one better but ok


----------



## Miele (Nov 27, 2015)

Shy would have been a cute username. Maybe try to add an extra character like a period or comma or use spaces?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 27, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> i like the old one better but ok



Well I don't


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

I like the old one more too


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 27, 2015)

Lmao thanks guys really helping


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

Guys it's her decision


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 27, 2015)

I didn't have this problem when I joined. Though it must be awful knowing that some inactive user has the username you wanted D: At the moment, I don't think I'll want to change my username anytime soon, so I won't come across that problem.

@StarryWolf Tbh I like your new username more ^^


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> Guys it's her decision



I was just saying I liked her old name better

I never said to change it


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2015)

Tina said:


> I didn't have to deal with this when registering on TBT, but on the IRC server we use for our chatroom the nick 'Tina' belongs to a banned user so I have to use 'Tinaa' instead.



OMG TELL ME ABOUT IT SOUL SISTA I FEEL YO PAIN


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

Jake. said:


> OMG TELL ME ABOUT IT SOUL SISTA I FEEL YO PAIN



didn't you want Jake?

I am Jake


----------



## SableShy (Nov 27, 2015)

Miele said:


> Shy would have been a cute username. Maybe try to add an extra character like a period or comma or use spaces?



Thanks for the suggestion but as I said earlier I really don't like usernames with random characters, numbers, or anything like that.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 27, 2015)

I am sorry but I just had to have Javocado


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I am sorry but I just had to have Javocado



well way to ruin my dream username

but oh well i forgive fam


----------



## jiny (Nov 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I am sorry but I just had to have Javocado



yeah i really wanted that username but you took it already
:'c i forgive u tho

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> I am sorry but I just had to have Javocado



yeah i really wanted that username but you took it already
:'c i forgive u tho


----------



## Goth (Nov 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> yeah i really wanted that username but you took it already
> :'c i forgive u tho
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I wanted cookiecrips


----------



## emolga (Nov 27, 2015)

First thing I typed in wasn't taken. Woohoo.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Nov 27, 2015)

Eh, I tend to be creative with my usernames as they are my identities of me on the internet. In the way of PoizonMushro0m, I wanted a very unique username as I intended for it to be my permanent username.


----------



## Pokemanz (Nov 27, 2015)

I want to change to Nat since I go by that literally everywhere now, but sadly "nat" is taken by an inactive user.

I really wish we could take inactive names. It's not unfair to members who happen to come back because it's their fault they left in the first place. The thought of having to use "Nat." drives me insane.


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 27, 2015)

I wanted Emperor Dad but it was taken, so I had to settle for King Dad.


----------



## Horus (Nov 27, 2015)

Tina said:


> I didn't have to deal with this when registering on TBT, but on the IRC server we use for our chatroom the nick 'Tina' belongs to a banned user so I have to use 'Tinaa' instead.



Oh, that's why


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 28, 2015)

hey the tragedy with an inactive user is when you, hypothetically, send 3 tasty cake collectibles to an inactive user bc you misspelled the name of the person who purchased them...  bc the person who purchased them has a bunch of spaces in their name you didn't notice...  so let that be a lesson to you both!


----------



## inkling (Nov 28, 2015)

SableShy said:


> Unfortunately I can't seem to come up with a unique one that I love.




This is an opportunity to be creative. You put an arbitrary word in front of the name you originally wanted. How is that different from adding numbers and dashes?


----------



## SableShy (Nov 28, 2015)

inkling said:


> This is an opportunity to be creative. You put an arbitrary word in front of the name you originally wanted. How is that different from adding numbers and dashes?



because it's still all letters and aesthetically pleasing. and also a play on words for sableye and the name i wanted.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Nov 28, 2015)

I got the username I wanted on here, but my username was taken for NNID, so I had to use a different one. I've also had my username taken on other sites


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 28, 2015)

I haven't, but that's probably because mine is REALLY weird XD


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 28, 2015)

Aerate is a pretty unused name, no one really took it thankfully. I choose my usernames in a way that they can be used in all kinds of sites on the internet, so I don't come across that problem much.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 28, 2015)

King Dad said:


> hey the tragedy with an inactive user is when you, hypothetically, send 3 tasty cake collectibles to an inactive user bc you misspelled the name of the person who purchased them...  bc the person who purchased them has a bunch of spaces in their name you didn't notice...  so let that be a lesson to you both!



I don't like usernames with spaces between the letters. I think you're asking for trouble when people try to send you TBT or collectibles...as you pointed out.


----------



## sej (Nov 28, 2015)

emolga said:


> First thing I typed in wasn't taken. Woohoo.



Same xD
I guess because it is unique and personal to me lol


----------



## r a t (Nov 28, 2015)

Anything that was even close to Rosie/Rose was taken, but I don't mind my username


----------



## sunflower (Nov 28, 2015)

Luckily sunflower wasn't taken, sunflowers is though lol. Glad I got this name tbh, my favourite flower.


----------



## Goth (Nov 28, 2015)

omg Lottie was taken and it's so sad


----------



## Barbara (Nov 28, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i wish they would implement an inactive rule for usernames. if they person is inactive as long as 1 full year, the name should be able to be taken from them. that's what mods do on world of warcraft. i wanted my priest to have the name "saranghae" but the toon on my realm had it and was inactive for over 8+ months so i PM'd a mod to removed their name so i could use it. :')


One year would be too short, it's simply unfair. Somebody can be inactive for that long and come back anyway, I believe that's what actually happened with me. I do agree that something like that should happen, and a year (or less) would be alright for people that didn't post anything or under 5 posts, but the cap would have to be set higher for people that have been active; something like 2 years or something would perhaps be okay.
And yeah, numbers look horrible. >.<


----------



## Nebuladark (Nov 28, 2015)

I wanted to be called as my IGN Nebula aw well then I'm just a bit Dark even tho I am a postive person


----------



## mintellect (Nov 28, 2015)

I wanted my name to be just Diancie, but it was taken by a user that doesn't seem to be very active...


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Nov 28, 2015)

I am okay with my username, but I wish I wouldn't have put the "5" in it. If I were to change it, I would turn try to turn it into something like "Arctic", "arctic", "Arctic Fox", or "arctic fox". I'm pretty sure I just typed in Arcticfox and it was taken (and I was lazy) so I just put the number 5 in it. I chose the number 5 because I have synesthesia and the number 5 is blue to me. My account is themed blue and white.


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 28, 2015)

im okay with my username but I would love to change it to puddlebug


----------

